# Map nach value sortieren?



## bierspritzn (13. Oktober 2008)

ch habe ein assoziatives array. es enthält ein key-value paar. key ist eine ID, also Integer und value ist ein Double.
Wie kann ich es nach value soriteren?
Welche Datenstruktur vewende ich dazu? SortedMap, HashMap?

ich möchte diese Daten später in einem balkendiagramm darstellen. x-Achse ist ID. y-Achse der dazugehörige Double. Für die grafik verwende ich jfreechart. die werte werden in DefaultCategoryDataset set2 = new DefaultCategoryDataset(); gespeichert.
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob ich diese Klasse sortieren kann, dann könnte ich mir die Maps sparen!

gruß


----------



## joschi70 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

http://paaloliver.wordpress.com/2006/01/24/sorting-maps-in-java/

Gruß
joschi


----------



## bierspritzn (16. Oktober 2008)

Hat mir sehr geholfen, danke!


----------

